# Fallout 4 (Who's excited?)



## ChaoticSmiles (Oct 14, 2015)

Is anyone else excited as much as me? 

I've been a huge fan of the fallout series, and I'm currently playing bout Fallout:New Vegas, and Fallout 3. Is anyone as excited for the new upcoming Fallout as much as me? What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Chromie (Oct 15, 2015)

Huge fan? Have you played Fallout 1 and 2? Excellent games. I'm not at all excited because well, bethesda but I do hope this means Obsidian gets another Fallout game to work on.


----------



## NerdHouse (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm currently in the middle of a Fallout gaming marathon in preparation for Fallout 4!
I've beaten 1 and 2, now going through Brotherhood of Steel, then 3 and New Vegas.

I did the exact same thing when Batman: Arkham Knight was released.


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 16, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> I'm currently in the middle of a Fallout gaming marathon in preparation for Fallout 4!
> I've beaten 1 and 2, now going through *Brotherhood of Steel*, then 3 and New Vegas.



As in _Fallout Tactics: BoS_ for PC?
Or as in the PS2/Xbox spin-off _Fallout: BoS_ that nobody except me and my sister seemed to even care/notice exists?
I mean they're both non-canon, just seems weird to skip the fairly well-loved Tactics to go to a console one that was notoriously, uh, poorly received.



And yes. Too many hype.







I was "patient" and jumped on pre-order sales for the base game and the season pass already -- paid less than $60 for both. _So hype._


----------



## NerdHouse (Oct 16, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> As in _Fallout Tactics: BoS_ for PC?



Yes, the PC one.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 16, 2015)

*freaking out uncontrollably*

Oh wait I don't have a system to play it nor can I afford one.

Oh well. I just bought fallout 3 for the first time a while back and I can get new vegas later. Once I move in with my girlfriend in the next couple of years I'll play the ever loving crap out of it when I can!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 25, 2015)

I am so glad I built my own PC this year.

I'm ready for this game and hope it's better than NV.


----------



## Jawile (Oct 25, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I am so glad I built my own PC this year.
> 
> I'm ready for this game and hope it's *better than NV*.



im sorry but topping NV will be impossible

Nah hopefully it will be better than NV; topping the best game in the whole series will be difficult, but I'm sure Bethesda can do it! Right now I'm trying to get all the Xbox achievements for New Vegas and I'm nearly there, I only need a few more achievements.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 25, 2015)

I couldn't stand NV. Maybe it's because I'm not into the southwest. I don't like the desert. Couldn't get into the characters.

I only liked FO3 more because I live in the area=


----------



## Jawile (Oct 25, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I couldn't stand NV. Maybe it's because I'm not into the southwest. *I don't like the desert.* Couldn't get into the characters.
> 
> I only liked FO3 more because I live in the area=



That's because patrolling the Mojave will make you wish for a nuclear winter.

Fallout 3 is my favorite in the series, but I think that NV is the best. I found the characters and factions to be much more interesting than Fallout 3's; I didn't like that the D.C. BoS chapter were goody "wasteland savior" types because that's not really their original premise. It didn't really make much sense to me as to why the Enclave is on the east coast (considering the destruction of the Enclave Oil Rig in FO2) and I felt that there was no real connection with your dad. NV's ending with the battle of Hoover Dam felt more rewarding than F3's "kill yourself" ending imo, and don't even get me started on Old World Blues!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 25, 2015)

Jawile said:


> That's because patrolling the Mojave will make you wish for a nuclear winter.



can you not omfg




Jawile said:


> Fallout 3 is my favorite in the series, but I think that NV is the best. I found the characters and factions to be much more interesting than Fallout 3's; I didn't like that the D.C. BoS chapter were goody "wasteland savior" types because that's not really their original premise. It didn't really make much sense to me as to why the Enclave is on the east coast (considering the destruction of the Enclave Oil Rig in FO2) and I felt that there was no real connection with your dad. NV's ending with the battle of Hoover Dam felt more rewarding than F3's "kill yourself" ending imo, and don't even get me started on Old World Blues!



I mean, the biggest question is how did John Henry Eden know when Richardson was killed so that he would know when to contact the Enclave?

I'll give credit for Hoover Dam where you get to basically debate the enemy so you can win.

I did like the Followers of the Apocalypse though.


----------



## LukaD12 (Oct 27, 2015)

I preordered fallout 4 . but i do see some hate towards it : people are complaining about how cartoonish the graphics look *facepalm* .. people.... you do NOT play a game for the graphics... this is why nintendo is so underrated, because they don't have 'good graphics' .. would you rather have a super addicting game with kinda weird graphics... or have a bad game with good graphics , like really .. the game industry is all about the graphics these days.


----------



## DreadSpecialist (Oct 28, 2015)

ive pre-ordered it B)
super excited, esp since the gamestop i got it at is throwing a pretty cool sounding midnight release
i heard some hate about the house building part being "too much" and what??? that sounds so great.


----------



## Gandalf (Nov 2, 2015)

I have it preordered for xbox one, along with the strategy guide. Gonna pick it up wednesday after my final exam. 

So much hype.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2015)

I'll wake up at 4AM on Tuesday for work. I will start the game downloading.

I will come home. It will be ready.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 2, 2015)

My dad just pre ordered it.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> My dad just pre ordered it.



Did he preorder for himself, for you, or both?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm really looking forward it. It makes me want to replay Fallout 3 or New Vegas.


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 3, 2015)

Any ideas what exactly the Season Pass gets you?
I know all future DLC, but is there any hints on what this DLC will be yet? I'd like to know before I drop the dosh on the Season Pass.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 4, 2015)

i preordered f4 and bought the season pass because i hate myself 

except now i regret preordering it bc i wanted to kill myself but the game doesnt come out for a week and im honestly too stubborn to kill myself before playing it coz i spent too much money on that **** so i postponed my suicide date coz, i want to have a dog bff


----------



## Anjelica Kitchen (Nov 4, 2015)

I am curious so i am looking forward to check it out.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Nov 4, 2015)

I hear the PC Requirements for Fallout are insane  my friends totally hyped for it, so I'll probably play it after he'd played it through a few times, seems pretty great though x3


----------



## toddishott (Nov 4, 2015)

My boyfriend is a huge fan of Fallout and is so excited for Fallout 4 that he preordered the Xbox one with Fallout 4 and is making me sit outside a Gamestop so I can get the game since he will be at work. But since I didn't know what Fallout was until I met him 2 years ago he is making me watch walkthroughs in making sure that if someone asks me trivia I will know what I'm talking about haha


----------



## oath2order (Nov 4, 2015)

toddishott said:


> My boyfriend is a huge fan of Fallout and is so excited for Fallout 4 that he preordered the Xbox one with Fallout 4 and is making me sit outside a Gamestop so I can get the game since he will be at work. But since I didn't know what Fallout was until I met him 2 years ago he is making me watch walkthroughs in making sure that if someone asks me trivia I will know what I'm talking about haha



Does your username have anything to do with Todd Howard?


----------



## toddishott (Nov 5, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Does your username have anything to do with Todd Howard?



No, its has to do with fox and the hound.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2015)

toddishott said:


> No, its has to do with fox and the hound.



is a joke 



Spoiler: FO4 new vid possible spoiler idk im being safe








GUYSSSSSSSSSSS

"Would you risk your life for your fellow man, even if that man was a synth?"


"raider scum"

"savage deathclaw"

motha****in institute


----------



## Jawile (Nov 5, 2015)

>savage deathclaw

if these guys are harder to kill than the deathclaws in the courier's mile i'm gonna drink some irradiated bleach


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2015)

Jawile said:


> >savage deathclaw
> 
> if these guys are harder to kill than the deathclaws in the courier's mile i'm gonna drink some irradiated bleach



It's hard to tell if it's just part of the different names like the raiders (raider scum, raider survivalist, etc) or a new type.


----------



## Bosca (Nov 5, 2015)

I never played a Fallout game in my life, I feel more interested in trying this one out. I guess I'll wait a month after y'all and see how you find it as long time fans.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2015)

Preloading done!


----------



## Viena (Nov 9, 2015)

I wanna see how it goes, because Obsidian did such a great job with NV(Huge Mojave fan) I'm wondering if Bethesda can do the same with Fallout 4. 
I hope it's amazing, you guys get on here and tell me how it is once you're done in your man caves, haha


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2015)

Game releases at midnight and I have to be up at 4am

goddamit


----------



## Trundle (Nov 9, 2015)

I have already torrented it even though it doesn't come out until tomorrow here and it's currently unpacking. I don't expect it to work right away but here is to hoping!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I have already torrented it even though it doesn't come out until tomorrow here and it's currently unpacking. I don't expect it to work right away but here is to hoping!



i h8 u


----------



## Jawile (Nov 9, 2015)

I LOVE THOSE DEAR HEARTS AND GENTLE PEOPLE
WHO LIVE IN MY HOMETOWN
BECAUSE THOSE DEAR HEARTS AND GENTLE PEOPLE
WILL NEVER EVER LET YOU DOWN:







PRAISE GODD HOWARD AND BETHESDA


----------



## Trundle (Nov 9, 2015)

The first version of the crack didn't work due to a few issues with the preload files it seems, so I'm downloading another version that is reported working. I feel bad for the people on Steam though who are having issues right now.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2015)

Trundle said:


> The first version of the crack didn't work due to a few issues with the preload files it seems, so I'm downloading another version that is reported working. I feel bad for the people on Steam though who are having issues right now.



HOW ABOUT THE PEOPLE ON STEAM WHO PRELOADED

AND IT'S NOT UNLOCKED.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> HOW ABOUT THE PEOPLE ON STEAM WHO PRELOADED
> 
> AND IT'S NOT UNLOCKED.



They can actually use the crack for their downloaded preloaded content, although I'm not sure how that will effect it once it's actually released.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2015)

mfw the vpn method is against steam tos

mfw steam has the vpn method linked in the fo4 news


----------



## Trundle (Nov 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> mfw the vpn method is against steam tos
> 
> mfw steam has the vpn method linked in the fo4 news



Haha the game is released legit now, they don't care anymore!


----------



## Cailey (Nov 9, 2015)

my boyfriend is getting it at the release tonight.. it looks so creepy and I know he's gonna keep me up all night with it ; o ;

nuclear stuff freaks me out omf  /shutters


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2015)

Got my copy coming tomorrow! God dammit Gallows.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 9, 2015)

why can't i get it

i don't money tho and i already got ac: syndicate ;;


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 10, 2015)

http://www.twitch.tv/frankenpanda

Boyfriend is streaming Fallout 4 check it out! : D


----------



## toddishott (Nov 10, 2015)

I was able to get the Xbox one bundle for my boyfriend as a surprise and he is playing it right now and is so happy haha he is freaking out and is so excited! I don't play Fallout I'm terrible at the games but this games looks absolutely amazing and I cant wait to see what the story is from watching him play!


----------



## radical6 (Nov 10, 2015)

playing it rn
already sad


----------



## Trundle (Nov 10, 2015)

The intro was really good in my opinion. I got to play it last night when I finally got it to stop crashing.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 10, 2015)

The NukaCola Quantum from Target is really good tho


----------



## radical6 (Nov 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> The NukaCola Quantum from Target is really good tho



i heard theyre selling for 60 outside target now...and someone walked out of a target buying all of them at once :l

anyway..quick q about radiation


Spoiler



how come every time i go ****ing outside i get rads anywhere i go. im assuming coz its thundering outside??? if i go inside it will stop tho right?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 10, 2015)

justice said:


> i heard theyre selling for 60 outside target now...and someone walked out of a target buying all of them at once :l
> 
> anyway..quick q about radiation
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Sometimes walking in water gives rads, but there's also radiation storms. Big thunderstorms that rain radiation. They have green clouds. Normal storms have blue clouds


----------



## radical6 (Nov 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes walking in water gives rads, but there's also radiation storms. Big thunderstorms that rain radiation. They have green clouds. Normal storms have blue clouds





Spoiler



ughh i knew something was up with the clouds.. i was like wtf is going on. gdi boston
how long do they last? i can just like..wait it out right

also i met up with the dunce companion guy. i got piper too. i was kind of lazy to do the last two of dunce's questions to get him.. he let me join the brotherhood though. man he's pretty tough.

also they dropped the companion limit to like one now?? =( i want to bring piper and dogmeat and codsworth ;-; also my character looks exactly like piper so im probably gonna get a haircut coz this is awkward

also you can apparently date one of the robots... im gonna get codsworth a gf as an apology for leaving him alone for so long =(


----------



## oath2order (Nov 10, 2015)

justice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I recall them being maybe a few minutes, five tops

Didn't know you could date a robot, thought they said it was only humans.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 11, 2015)

Spoiler



holy **** why are the ghouls so much more...horrifying this game? i remember in NV i had a really easy time with everything, but now ghouls seem to be kicking my ass. 

i want to get to nick valentine but those ghouls keep kicking my ass... i cant even reach the combat zone bc ghouls. im a very cautious player so i like to stack up on stimpaks before i go somewhere dangerous but damn i dont remember ghouls being so strong

i didnt play much of fallout 3, so im not really used to being surrounded by a lot of things that wanna kill me lmao. i miss the coziness of new vegas sometimes. 

so far i really love piper (but she looks too much like my character so im probably gonna get a haircut) and i might romance her this playthrough. the romances aren't actually that bad from what I have so far. Basically, they have some kind of approval system similar to Dragon Age and Mass Effect.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 11, 2015)

Spoiler



Just got to Diamond City. Love Piper, love the city.

I'm want to bring Preston with me for a bit but Dogmeat is the best.

Fallout 3 had a ****ton of ghouls in the subway tunnels, but they weren't too annoying. Super Mutants and the Centaurs in DC, the upper map was common for deathclaws, southeast also had mirelurks.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 11, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Oh yeah I vaguely remember the subway tunnels. Deathclaws are horrifying though, I never touched that death camp in NV. Mirelurks weren't really a problem for me in NV though. I didn't like fallout 3 that much mostly coz it crashed all the time, so I just gave up. 

Piper is really cute. I want to read more of her newspapers. She's my current companion, and I'm working towards getting the BOS guy but you need to do soooo many quests for him to join you that it's getting quite tiring.

I think the girl robot that is romancable is somewhere in a vault? Idk where vault 88 is but I heard there's a vault in diamond city somewhere??? I'll probably get her later.

Tbh I miss having 1 human companion + 1 non human companion... I don't want to be restricted like this


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 11, 2015)

I know it's early, but non-spoiler what do you guys think so far?

The only Fallout game I've played was Fallout 3. I thought it was just OK. I really liked the world itself, but everything else was more mediocre to me. I might play 4, but I think I'll probably wait until some version comes out that has all the DLC with it a year or two down the road from now. But I still want to know what you all think.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 12, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> I know it's early, but non-spoiler what do you guys think so far?
> 
> The only Fallout game I've played was Fallout 3. I thought it was just OK. I really liked the world itself, but everything else was more mediocre to me. I might play 4, but I think I'll probably wait until some version comes out that has all the DLC with it a year or two down the road from now. But I still want to know what you all think.



the settlement system is kinda clunky
like how do i rotate stuff
help me


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2015)

justice said:


> the settlement system is kinda clunky
> like how do i rotate stuff
> help me



Are you PC or console? PC for rotating is clicking left or right mouse button.

http://gfycat.com/GoldenWickedJay

Holy hell Piper that's brutal.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2015)

THERE ARE MOLERATS WITH MINES ATTACHED HOLY ****.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Are you PC or console? PC for rotating is clicking left or right mouse button.
> 
> http://gfycat.com/GoldenWickedJay
> 
> Holy hell Piper that's brutal.



ohh okay im pc and i didnt know that lmao i was like wtf 

omg i love piper.. i think i wanna romance her *_* 

and yeah... the molerats are kinda terrifying. i feel like all the monsters are even more stronger than before, but that might be because i havent played in a long time. everything feels a lot stronger to me than they were in past games

also i want to add cool **** to my sword but i have to be level 16 >_>


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 12, 2015)

Son of a *****. This Mirelurk queen is hard as hell.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 12, 2015)

spoilers eh 



Spoiler



earlier today I got the robot detective and killed kellogg - honestly a really great quest that I thoroughly enjoyed. I have about 6 and 1/2 hours in. I'm not sure how much I should or shouldn't stick around and do random quests. I'm always low on stimpaks and I wanna learn how to make better armor. Also, ammo is really scarce Fallout 4 compared to others, dang


----------



## oath2order (Nov 13, 2015)

justice said:


> ohh okay im pc and i didnt know that lmao i was like wtf
> 
> omg i love piper.. i think i wanna romance her *_*
> 
> ...



I think Mirelurks are a little easier to kill, but they've always been a ***** no matter what gun or melee weapon I use

What can you add to your sword? I might get one depending on what the modifications are.



Spoiler



Found a quest that needed me to go USAF Satellite Station Olivia, so I did. Killed two Legendary Radroaches behind the locked doors. Preston basically one hit KO'd them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 13, 2015)

Did anyone else go back to Vault 111 and grab the Cryolator? Normally you need master lockpicking skills to open it, but Dogmeat can open it either by search for items in the vicinity of the Cryolator, or if that doesn't work you can get Dogmeat to picklock the Cryolator container and open it. Not even kidding, he seriously picklocked it for me since the other method didn't work, but I had to spam the button.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 14, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I think Mirelurks are a little easier to kill, but they've always been a ***** no matter what gun or melee weapon I use
> 
> What can you add to your sword? I might get one depending on what the modifications are.
> 
> ...



I think you can add some cool spikes and ****, I don't remember the mods at the top of my head. I think it's about 26 dmg with the weakest modification, I don't think that's good, but tbh I just kinda wanna walk around swinging a sword.

Also... I ran into a yuo gaui.

But I also had two legendary mongrels trying to ****ing kill me at the same time.

I had no stimpaks, low on ammo, and all I could use was the sword. God I was basically running around and hoping for either Valentine or Dogmeat to take out one of the mongrels so I could not get mauled to death...

but then I ran into some wasp nest or something, idk ****ty bugs started stinging me and then I couldn't see and the yao gaui was about to kill me.

Eventually I was like **** it and took them out thankfully, but oh my god. 

Also I need some help with the "Reunion" Quest..



Spoiler



Where is the ****ing door into fort hagen i killed all the turrets but i cant find it

also is koggler or whatever the hell his name is hard? i might go back and stock up on supplies before i take him on but.. i need answers..and retribution!

also idk how  i took this screenshot but im laughing


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol this glitch happened to me today out of nowhere.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 14, 2015)

Spoiler



http://imgur.com/iNWq9pK

WHO LET THEM DO THIS


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 14, 2015)

piper is my bae


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 22, 2015)

Spoiler: Opinions.



F4:
Pros:
Graphics, Oh my god.
Better GUNPLAY.
Companions with there likes/dislikes about the sole survivor is a cool feature. It makes the relationship with you're companions better as than the last 2 Fallout Games.
Choices impact the story. (Like always.)
and more.

Cons:
I hate it now you play as a full adult now. I know it's apart of the story, But in Fallout New Vegas. I liked how you could pick you're own age in the custom character editor. Plus, I like playing as younger characters. (I'm guessing the sole survivor is in his/her early or mid 30s.)

Does not feel like a fallout game, For me. The color scheme is finally changed but I liked the older ones. It was gritty as nukes launched everywhere in the world. In F4, It doesn't look right to me. 

The story beyond out, Is stupid. I liked F3 and F:NV's story better. Hopefully the DLCs will have better stories.

The PC version is just....Bethesda, You have been working on PCs since like The Elder Scrolls came out. (I think. I'm not that much of a Elder Scrolls fan.) The pc ver has a terrible UI and others. I only will buy F4 for pc for the mods. And probably I wouldn't because of the mods being on consoles now.

The game is buggy, Really buggy. One time I flung out of a building falling to my death.

I really, REALLY, wished that Fallout 4 would have a long hair custom. I guess that's why there's a mod for hairs and stuff.

The sole survivor's voice really disappointed me. I prefer our characters silent, As I liked to roleplay and stuff. 

The new talking interface is just....I want the old one back. 

What happened to the karma system and how it affected people's opinions about you.

there's more where that came from. But I won't discuss.

Honestly, Fallout 4 is great game. But there's things I missed from F3 and F:NV. A scale of 1 out of 10. 7/10.



Phew, I think I might start a flame war.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 22, 2015)

where is diamond city im stuck building at red rocket 25+ hours


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 22, 2015)

SockHead said:


> where is diamond city im stuck building at red rocket 25+ hours



look in you're map sockhead


----------



## oath2order (Nov 22, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Spoiler: Opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The one most annoying issue I have is the lack of a scroll button in the inventory, so I have to scroll with my mouse. Very annoying.

I have not experienced major bugs. Mostly graphical stuff.

There's a mod to get the old talking interface back so it says exactly what your character will say on the interface.

The mods that'll be on consoles have to be approved by Bethesda I think


----------



## radical6 (Nov 22, 2015)

Spoiler: help me



im stuck in kelloggs memories and i keep clicking the tv to get out but nothing is happening
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 23, 2015)

justice said:


> Spoiler: help me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's weird. I didn't even know you had to exit through the TV at first so I went all the way back to the beginning of the memory chain only to find it was a dead end. When I came back and clicked the TV it worked.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 24, 2015)

mfw fallout 4 is so buggy
mfw i finally got out of that quest, then did curie's quest
mfw i cant even advance the quest without using cheats


----------



## fenris (Nov 26, 2015)

My primary complaint is that I can't romance Nick Valentine.  The guy's surname is _VALENTINE,_ and he's not a love interest?

When I die, I want Bethesda to lower me into my grave so they can let me down one last time.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 30, 2015)

fenris said:


> My primary complaint is that I can't romance Nick Valentine.  The guy's surname is _VALENTINE,_ and he's not a love interest?



Lol, I can't say I'm _disappointed_ that he's not, but I was _expecting_ him to be. Especially given that two of the other Synth companions are.


So I'm 120+ hours in now. I haven't "beaten" it yet, but I am finally nearing end-game.. and by that I mean "I stopped doing the main quest to do more side stuff and explore some more."

And I officially have a complaint:
Why can't I stim Curie after her side quest?!

I'll try not to spoil :v but you would think that she could use stimpacks now. And besides, _her name is Curie_. She gives you stimpacks! Why can't she be instructed to at least use one on herself?


----------



## radical6 (Nov 30, 2015)

fenris said:


> My primary complaint is that I can't romance Nick Valentine.  The guy's surname is _VALENTINE,_ and he's not a love interest?
> 
> When I die, I want Bethesda to lower me into my grave so they can let me down one last time.



his love is to his work!
and maybe that secretary ellie perkins... i can take care of that problem for him tho!!!!!~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm just over here waiting for the next ES... Come on Bethesda! 
Me trying to Fallout:


----------



## Thunder (Dec 3, 2015)

I've spent the majority of the game making my settlement pretty and listening to Diamond City Radio.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 4, 2015)

I really want Fallout 4, my friend Brady already has it, and my little brother never shares the Playstation with me so I'll never be able to play Fallout 3 or Fallout 4 ; v ; That's why I have to go to my dad's house to play it ; v ;


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 5, 2015)

Thunder said:


> I've spent the majority of the game making my settlement pretty and listening to Diamond City Radio.



Haha, sounds like my boyfriend! I was giving him a hard time 'cause he had 60+ hours playtime and he hadn't even made it to Diamond City yet, lol. He was just exploring the top half of the map and building up like two or three settlements he favored.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey guys, some of you may find this useful and others not so much, but I found out a way to add furniture underwater in Fallout 4. The furniture is fully functional and you can even throw working electronics under there too. Here's a short video I made:






Steps:

1. Spawn and place a shack foundation.
2. Place furniture and other items onto the foundation that are able to be moved with it.
3. After you've placed your furniture down, move the foundation underwater and place it on the seafloor.
4. Store the foundation and your furniture should spawn down onto the seafloor.

I didn't see any tutorials or anyone else who posted this so I thought I'd share it.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 9, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Haha, sounds like my boyfriend! I was giving him a hard time 'cause he had 60+ hours playtime and he hadn't even made it to Diamond City yet, lol. He was just exploring the top half of the map and building up like two or three settlements he favored.



Can't blame the guy, settlements are too fun.

If there weren't any settlements in-game I'd probably be done with the main story.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thunder said:


> Can't blame the guy, settlements are too fun.
> 
> If there weren't any settlements in-game I'd probably be done with the main story.



how the **** do people like the settlement system god its so clunky and weird 
also they cant protect themselves even if if they have a defense of like 500
im just gonna strip them of all their resources so they die 

tho purified water makes a lot of caps i got like four industrial water pumps running and i have about 300 bottles everytime i check so i can sell em for a lot


----------



## Thunder (Dec 9, 2015)

It's like eating jello with chopsticks, it pisses you off half the time but it's good jello.

the rug glitch makes it a little easier, at least.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 10, 2015)

justice said:


> how the **** do people like the settlement system god its so clunky and weird
> also they cant protect themselves even if if they have a defense of like 500
> im just gonna strip them of all their resources so they die
> 
> tho purified water makes a lot of caps i got like four industrial water pumps running and i have about 300 bottles everytime i check so i can sell em for a lot



Selling stuff is too much effort for me, lol. It meant traveling to different merchants because none of them ever had more than 350 caps - tho I never got the perk to supply them with an extra 500 caps so I dunno if that would have made much of a difference.
I just had a ton of level 3 medic, food, and clothing stalls at my bases and picked up the giant cap stash in the workshop every few days.


But I made some pretty neat places! They defy everything I know about physics, but they weren't difficult to put together. Most of it just snaps together, and if the terrain is uneven, the.. 4th or 5th wooden foundation can be placed at almost any height and it keeps everything pretty even. I found the best way to build was to just build up. And everything either clips or snaps together fine if you do it in the right order.
Like the merchant stalls can go inside. I built a 3-story house with stalls on floors 1 and 2, and a little rec room with couches and TVs on the top floor (it was my settlement to get the 'Benevolent Leader' achievement; they like stalls and TVs). It all fits fine as long as you set the floor/ceiling above them before putting them inside.


And as far as defense goes, I've found that most of my settlements defend themselves just fine, *it only prompts me to show up*. *Failing to show up fails the Misc. Objective*, but nobody died or "left" the settlements.
But there's an achievement for completing 50 Misc Objectives and they're kind of a pain to find. Unless I was in the middle of a quest, I always showed up, did nothing, and completed the objective.

I just propped everything important up on top of a floating ceiling with that staircase that had the little platform at the top and the bottom. Built a little house on top of that, line up 20 beds in it like barracks, put a large generator on top of the building at each end, and then connect 'em both to a couple missile launchers, heavy laser turrets, and maybe a spotlight. If it needs more, I'll pop in the heavy turrets that don't need power and stick 'em on the corners of the roofs.
Usually end up with about 42-48 defense. Just enough to cover their "required minimum."

If it's a tight space, as most of them were, I just planted all their food underneath their floating house -- I don't understand how it grows without sunlight, but I do not question it.


tl;dr they totally take care of themselves. I fast traveled to the Drive-in place once and a freakin' deathclaw spawned there with me, but it was dead before anyone even left their med/food stalls to attack it.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2015)

justice said:


> how the **** do people like the settlement system god its so clunky and weird
> also they cant protect themselves even if if they have a defense of like 500
> im just gonna strip them of all their resources so they die
> 
> tho purified water makes a lot of caps i got like four industrial water pumps running and i have about 300 bottles everytime i check so i can sell em for a lot



One thing I've noticed about the settlement: It's a *lot* easier on PC than console or so I have heard


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I'm getting it for Christmas. I cannot friggin wait to play!! I have 258 hours in New Vegas and I bought Fallout 3 but it won't run on my pc and I don't have any consoles or I would have another 258 hours on it haha.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 11, 2015)

oath2order said:


> One thing I've noticed about the settlement: It's a *lot* easier on PC than console or so I have heard



Huh. Because of the controls, or?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 12, 2015)

Settlement building I've heard is easier on PC, yeah.

Dunno why


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Settlement building I've heard is easier on PC, yeah.
> 
> Dunno why



I wonder why

I have it on PC, but I was using a 360 controller 'cause I was between good keyboards at the time.. Now I'll have to go back and see if it's got anything to do with the controls.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 13, 2015)

From what I understand, the console commands on PC are pretty handy for editing your settlements.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm starting a new save file and my main character is going to be a pissed off grandmother and the male character will be the grandson. I'm going to choose all the mean responses in the story.


----------



## GamerPaul (Dec 23, 2015)

really fun game lol


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

I hate the fallout series so no


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 29, 2015)

I love it so much ;-; Havent encountered too many glitches yet, which is good, but dogmeat has disappeared off of the face of the earth with half of my legendary stuff


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 4, 2016)

Bumpin' this because everyone could use a little more Fallout 4 in their lives  I haven't played in about a week but I'm getting that itch again.

Which companions are you guys running with? I want to do everyone's personal questlines but I always come back to Deacon...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 4, 2016)

schatzi said:


> Bumpin' this because everyone could use a little more Fallout 4 in their lives  I haven't played in about a week but I'm getting that itch again.
> 
> Which companions are you guys running with? I want to do everyone's personal questlines but I always come back to Deacon...



I mainly go with Dogmeat or Piper. I also like to bring Curie along sometimes.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 5, 2016)

FALLOUT 4 PROS, MIXED AND CONS! [updated]



Spoiler: Pros!



- The character creation is amazing.
- Forget what i said about the story. The story through out is AMAZING.
- The graphics are gorgeous. (Well, imo.)
- The modding community is still great.
- Plays like a real Action-RPG Shooter.
- Companion personal quests are amazing. Especially: Long Time Coming given to you by: Nick Valentine.
- Companions are GREAT.
- It's cool seeing Maccready back in F4. I always wanted to kill that snot in F3.
- To me, It feels like a huge detective story. 
- Boston was a great place to pick. (hopping for f5 to be in a nuclear winter, minnesota.)





Spoiler: Mixed (contains spoilers)



- Companions with their personal likes and dislikes can be quite challenging. Strong for instance hates everything i do. I have to literally be mean or kill some random person to get him to like me. As for instance let's say i want my trusty conpanion synth killing machine, Nick Valentine to kill random people or kill all of diamond city. He would leave me half-way through the spree. That's way this is mixed.

- Oh god the factions. Look, I love the Brotherhood of Steel. Paladin Danse is a synth. With means the BOS literally puts him on the KILL NOW list. The BOS thinks they own Boston too. I thought they were good guys in F3. In F4, I think they're jerks now. The Minutemen, Cool faction. I don't want to be in a mmo.  The Railroad I don't want to blow up a huge flying air blimp. By the most powerful faction, The Brotherhood of Steel. And don't get me started with The Institute. All of them are mixed.





Spoiler: Cons.



THEIR'S A SETTLEMENT THAT NEEDS YOUR HELP, HERE. LEMME PUT IT ON YOUR DAMN MAP.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 5, 2016)

schatzi said:


> Bumpin' this because everyone could use a little more Fallout 4 in their lives  I haven't played in about a week but I'm getting that itch again.
> 
> Which companions are you guys running with? I want to do everyone's personal questlines but I always come back to Deacon...



I like mixing it up, so I swap around companions often, though Preston doesn't get a lotta buddy time.

Blake can deal with his own damn problems.


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 5, 2016)

schatzi said:


> Bumpin' this because everyone could use a little more Fallout 4 in their lives  I haven't played in about a week but I'm getting that itch again.
> 
> Which companions are you guys running with? I want to do everyone's personal questlines but I always come back to Deacon...



I ran with Nick and Curie the most. I absolutely adored them. Typically I just ignore the ability to romance a companion unless it's an achievement thing, but I "romanced" Curie because her dialogue was just so darn cute. :')
Strong came in a lot, too. I loved his dialogue, and I loved seeing him do "human things" with a pouty face.

Switched them out with a short cycle of MacCready, Hancock, and Piper when I needed a change of pace. I really only took Danse along when the story told me to, and when we went to the Glowing Sea. He has power armor, it just didn't seem right taking anyone else. 
Pretty much ignored the rest. I recruited everyone but they just lived at the Red Rocket gas station forever.

And I only ever finished Nick's, Curie's, and Danse's (story-required, albeit) companion quests.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 7, 2016)

Dustmop said:


> I ran with Nick and Curie the most. I absolutely adored them. Typically I just ignore the ability to romance a companion unless it's an achievement thing, but I "romanced" Curie because her dialogue was just so darn cute. :')
> Strong came in a lot, too. I loved his dialogue, and I loved seeing him do "human things" with a pouty face.
> 
> Switched them out with a short cycle of MacCready, Hancock, and Piper when I needed a change of pace. I really only took Danse along when the story told me to, and when we went to the Glowing Sea. He has power armor, it just didn't seem right taking anyone else.
> ...



Curie's dialogue is absolutely adorable. I thought I was going to be annoyed by the naivete at first, but it was so unexpectedly endearing. ;_;


----------



## oath2order (Apr 23, 2016)

I finally got around to beating all the quests.

I'm now building up Kingsport Lighthouse as my personal home and then I'm building Spectacle Island as a hotel/colosseum.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I finally got around to beating all the quests.

I'm now building up Kingsport Lighthouse as my personal home and then I'm building Spectacle Island as a hotel/colosseum.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 24, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I finally got around to beating all the quests.
> 
> I'm now building up Kingsport Lighthouse as my personal home and then I'm building Spectacle Island as a hotel/colosseum.



Kingsport Lighthouse is my favorite. I built a tree house and actually made a third floor in the house which was a pain in the butt. Still waiting for the mod tool to be released on the consoles.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2016)

3 story hotel, roughly 20 bedrooms to furnish, 4 of which are "Presidential" suites. Also gotta do the 3 story bar/restaurant, 2 maintenance rooms, and the lobby. At least the hallways look good!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2016)

The hotel itself:







Presidential suite:






2nd floor restaurant:






Hotel is finally done with a total of 7 single bedrooms and 7 double bedrooms, 4 presidential suites. Gotta build a path from the docks to the hotel and then I can do the colosseum itself finally.


----------



## Kifa (May 14, 2016)

Anyone hyped for Far Harbor DLC?


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 14, 2016)

Kifa said:


> Anyone hyped for Far Harbor DLC?



OF COURSE!

...I say despite the fact that I still haven't messed around with the other DLC yet. :/

But yeah it'll probably get me back into FO4. Haven't touched it for a couple months now.


----------



## radical6 (May 21, 2016)

just finished the dlc!



Spoiler



so i got the ending where dima atones for his actions and is executed, but acadia is safe. i did nearly every quest.

the shipwrecker was super easy to kill tho, lol. 

might go back and do an ******* run and kill everyone (acadia, far harbor, and the children of atom)

also, im relatively annoyed achievements are disabled with mods >_> i have no gameplay mods besides clothing and hair mods so this is super annoying. used SAM to achieve the achievements i DID get but otherwise im nearly done with achievements and all i have left is wasteland workshop + get all the bobbleheads


----------

